# Strawberry Kiwifruit Wine



## ThousandJulys (Sep 20, 2010)

What type of yeast would be best for a three gallon batch of Strawberry-Kiwi wine? The recipe I have for Kiwi says Pasteur Champagne, although half of the fruit will be Strawberries. I am using 11 pounds of fruit, about one pound of extra fruit per gallon to get really good flavor. I have all the Red Star and Lalvin varieties. Thanks in advance!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 20, 2010)

I used the Lalvin 71B 1122 for my strawberry - Lalvin D-47, Red Star Cote Des Blanc or Champagne might also do well.


----------



## ThousandJulys (Sep 20, 2010)

I was just looking at the Lalvin 71B-1122. What do they mean by Sensory Effect: "esters"? The other strains say either "enhances varietal character" or "neutral." It does seem like the best choice for the fruits I'm using, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 20, 2010)

the lalvin 71B will actually metabolize the malic acid that is present in the fruit.

Not sure what is meant by sensory effects - possibly aromas that are given off.


----------



## ThousandJulys (Sep 20, 2010)

What do "esters" smell like, anyway?


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2010)

I made that from fresh fruit last year. I used Cote des Blancs. I find that best for fruit wines. Now thats not to say you can't use others ;-)


----------



## ThousandJulys (Sep 21, 2010)

So many choices and variables...

I used six pounds of peeled green kiwis, and five pounds of frozen strawberries for three gallons. Sound about right? 

I loved the Kiwi wine I made a couple years ago, and I had some fantastic strawberry-kiwi wine from Lynfred Winery here in Illinois. I just hope it turns out as good, or better! 

Cote des Blancs it is, then! Anyone know the alcohol tolerance for that one (Red Star brand.) And what do esters smell like? Sorry, just curious what that means. Lalvin says one of their yeasts produces an ester smell.


----------

